# Really need someone to understand and help



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

Y'all, I really need some help. I figure you are the best people to talk to about this - you will understand where I'm coming from and won't think I'm weird for needing help with this.

I've been a member here for quite some time. I haven't posted much, but I'm a member. I was diagnosed with IBS years ago - in my 20s.

Pretty much anytime I go to the bathroom, I have a bowel movement. That can't be normal. Surely everyone in the world does not need to do that multiple times a day, do they? It's always loose - sometimes diarrhea, sometimes just soft. But always loose, in some way.

I can't get clean.  I wipe and wipe and wipe until my skin is raw - and, even then, I'm not clean, so I have to keep wiping. I'm in tears wiping this much - it hurts. I try to use moist wipes at home. But that only kinda cushions the multiple wipes I'm still having to do.

Last night, I had diarrhea so bad that I finally just gave up trying to get clean and got in the shower to get clean. But the shower water hurts as well - the area is so raw and tender that it burns when the water touches it.

I've started using Benefiber today to see if I can (maybe?) bulk up the stool. Maybe that will help?

I used to use Donnatal many years ago - but now that the price of that is out of sight, I can't afford it. Late last year, I went to the GI and he put me on Librax. Took a couple of doses of it and had such bad urinary retention that I got a severe kidney infection. So I'm not using that anymore - and I'm scared to try something else; I sure don't want to repeat that experience.

I know I need to lose weight - I know that's a big part of this. And I need to calm down - I am a worrier, and I know anxiety and the panic attacks I have don't help with IBS.

But, y'all, something has to change. I'm in tears here. I can't go through life having loose stools like this all the time. I can't spend so much time in the bathroom; I'm wasting my life sitting in the bathroom. I can't have a BM every single time I need to use the bathroom. And I can't be rubbing my skin raw like this - and still not be clean.

Please give me some advice from others who understand.  What can I do?


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Dotty,

You're not alone. There are people here who have been through similar things. As said to other people I can't say I know what you're going through because IBS affects each of us uniquely within our personal lives. If the stools aren't hardening I think you might have to change your diet. I admit I know that a lot of us IBSer's who've been through a lot given into to temptational foods that aren't good for us. They're called comfort foods, but after eating them they don't give comfort. I would recommend following the FODMAP diet that is posted in the General section I believe. The pain you experience when you take a shower is from the tearing of the skin within the sphincter which is dangerous because it can develop hemeroids I heard. You also don't want it to become infected. You're not alone. Also meditation or prayer helps. What has helped me is seeing my faith, Christianity, a bit differently. I've seen the mediative side of being Catholic and use it as a discipline which makes me endure it more. If you need to talk you can PM me. I'm always checking my messages and will respond.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you looked at the Calcium Carbonate thread on the diarrhea forum.

That firms things up for some people.

When the skin is raw try a diaper cream (any of the butt pastes or A&D ointments) It helps the skin heal and you can even put a layer on before you start to poop to keep it off the skin.


----------



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh, I didn't think of something like A&D. I'm heading to the drugstore shortly to get some Imodium anyway - will definitely get some of that, too. Some relief from this pain would be wonderful.

The thing is, the poop is so far up in there. I feel like I'm digging so much to get it all out.

And, again, I just really don't think this is what "normal" people go through. I don't overhear other people tearing toilet paper after toilet paper when I'm in a public restroom, so I know this isn't something everyone is having to do. When I visit my parents, they always wonder why I go through so much toilet paper. Well, because I have to use so much of it to get everything out of there.

Calcium carbonate causes kidney stones, though.  (Been there/done that, too) I'll pop over to that section and read up on it. But wouldn't that be trading problems, somewhat?

Thanks to both of you. It really does help to know that I'm not alone here and that someone actually does understand this. It's not something you can just talk about anywhere, so I'm so thankful to have this forum to be able to discuss it.


----------



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like I'm going to be picking up some calcium carbonate at the store as well. 

So it may be possible to get to a point where I'm actually feeling clean all the time? I may not have to wipe so much? I can't tell you what a wonderful dream that is! Please tell me it's possible.

I don't understand what's going on. I've had IBS for years, but this part of it is just getting worse. What changed?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

No it's not normal to have diarrhea several times a day and a "diagnosis" of IBS doesn't explain anything. It could be that you're eating inflammatory foods. These are foods that you can't digest properly and they move through to the colon intact. Sometimes these food particles are absorbed through the lining of the intestine, causing an immune response. You can get testing for this. Potential problem foods can be: All grains - especially bread and rice and non-gluten breads. Certain high FODMAP vegetables, alcohol, milk, nuts and refined white flours. Try a bland but healthy diet with mostly soluble fibre for a couple of days: hash browns for breakfast - mashed potato, bacon & egg. Lunch could be toast (not bread) if you aren't gluten intolerant, dinner: meat or fish with mashed potato, mashed pumpkin, cooked carrot, bok choi or well cooked green beans. Maybe banana & yoghurt for dessert. Try spending a bit longer in the toilet in the morning to make sure you're completely evacuated.


----------



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, now you have me hungry!







That list of foods sounds really good right now (except for the banana - HUGE trigger food. HUGE! If I eat a banana, I'll be doubled over in pain and begging for someone to just put me out of my misery! That was a development about 15 or so years ago; I never had a problem with them until then.)

I'm already spending a good, long time in the bathroom in the mornings as it is! I'd like be able to spend LESS time in there - that's my goal.

You may be right about the foods. I'll try to see if I can narrow down what might have changed in my diet.

Kathleen, I got some A&D Ointment last night. I'm not hurting right now! Thank you so much for that suggestion. I don't know why I didn't think of something like that, but I'm so glad you mentioned it. I finally got some relief and didn't dread wiping this morning!

Edited to add: I should mention that I no longer have a gallbladder. I know that affects digestion of the food and could contribute to the problem. However, I had IBS before I had the gallbladder removed. So, while the 2 could be related, there isn't a "cause and effect" thing going on.


----------



## luckyhope (Jul 21, 2012)

Have you tried taking probiotics? My mom had a problem with diarrhea and the chewable probiotics worked for her.


----------

